# cmd-Pfad kann nicht gefunden werden



## KingEldarion (8. Sep 2011)

Hi,

wie in der Frage schon angedeutet, kriege ich die Fehlermeldung: Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden

Folgendes gebe ich ein:
cd c:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin

Es kam die Fehlermeldung, dann habe ich nur

cd c:\ eingegeben, da hat es geklappt!

Wieso nimmt er das nicht an obwohl der Pfad so richtig ist!

MfG KingEldarion


----------



## SlaterB (8. Sep 2011)

das ist ja mal voll das Java-Problem..,
verschoben unter Interpretation 'IDE Windows'

> obwohl der Pfad so richtig ist!
bewiesen oder Annahme? geht denn wenigstens von c:\ aus der Sprung direkt nach Programme\Java\jre6\bin ?


----------



## KingEldarion (8. Sep 2011)

Nein geht es nicht, habe ich auch schon alles ausprobiert.


----------



## SlaterB (8. Sep 2011)

ja was hast du denn probiert, geht es einzeln? scheiter es bereits an Programme? 
ist das vielleicht nur ein symbolischer Link, heißt es in Wirklichkeit 'Program Files'?
führe den Befehl 'dir' in C:/ aus


----------



## Wildcard (8. Sep 2011)

Windows hat zwar nur eine lächerliche Entschuldigung einer Shell, aber dennoch hat das Ding zumindest ansatzweise Autocompletion für Pfade. TAB drücken um Pfad zu vervollständigen.


----------



## KingEldarion (10. Sep 2011)

Danke, ich habe ProgramFiles anstat Program Files geschrieben!

Trotzdem danke.

MfG KingEldarion


----------

